#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Ban...

## Back on Track

Hallo...

als ik op een topic klik wat gemoved is krijg ik dit op mijn scherm....

You have been Banned

Reason:

When will the ban been lifted: Never...


Beetje vreemd?

----------


## moderator

Neuh...niet zo raar, dat wil zeggen dat het onderwerp waar je op klikt verplaatst is naar een forumonderdeel waar je geen toegang toe hebt.
In de volksmond ook wel de prullenbak genoemd :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

dan is dat topic eerst naar het mod forum gemoved om daar dan wss gedelete te worden of andere dingen mee te doen...
en iedereen buiten de mods is gebant op dat forum dus vreemd is het niet echt  :Wink: 

edit: te laat  :Big Grin:

----------

